

Eventually Consistent by Werner Vogels - danw
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=1466448

======
DenisM
Eventual consistency is easier to implement but a pain in the butt to use. I
shy away from SimpleDB for that reason alone - it's too hard to wrap my head
around it.

~~~
babo
SimpleDB is hard to get from a traditional SQL point of view, but it's a joy
to use in practice. My simple-minded solution was to add an invisible local
cache for all of my writes and except the fact from all other players that I'm
possibly reading an outdated data.

Eventual consistency is pretty close to real life situations, just try to
image the overplayed "bank account example" in a real life bank around 1900
with all manual account handling.

------
babo
A very good read, thanks for the link!

